# Gilbey Bottle...



## pwrblnc (Oct 30, 2014)

Does this old Gilbey bottle have any value. Perfect condition and looks to be very old. Seem is at the bottom of the neck. [attachment=gilbey bottle.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello,The picture is a bit small so I'm guessing it's W&A Gilbey, maybe 1910-30.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 30, 2014)

It certainly has some value, how much I don't know, but it's a nice looking bottle, one I am unfamiliar with.    Jim


----------



## botlguy (Oct 30, 2014)

It certainly has some value, how much I don't know, but it's a nice looking bottle, one I am unfamiliar with.    Jim


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 30, 2014)

I believe this bottle is from England. At least that's what my research shows. Is yours amber ? I have one too ! It's aqua with some amber swirls and if yours is amber that tells me they were made in at least 2 colors. Here is mine, BIM with applied top.  I paid 25.00 for it.  Mitch


----------



## sandchip (Oct 31, 2014)

Good looking bottle.  Sure would like to see bigger pictures of it, and maybe close-ups of the top and base.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks and here are the pics .


----------

